

Mark Cuban Is Wrong: The “People” Don't Want Net Neutrality, Elites Do - rmason
http://reason.com/blog/2014/11/14/mark-cuban-is-wrong-the-people-dont-want?n_play=546668fae4b03c653a24bcdd

======
valarauca1
Wait wait wait. So we're seriously taking the Ayn Rand Objectivist argument
seriously on the Net Neutrality debate?

If you want a good reference on why this is a bad idea please watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8m8cQI4DgM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8m8cQI4DgM)
Last week tonight makes a good summery of just why this is dumb.

~~~
pitt1980
what does that link have to do with net neutrality?

